# Small trailers for small cars



## hankster

Just figured out my winter project.

This winter I am going to build a small trailer for RC racing. It will be small (4x8), lightweight (well under 1000lbs.) and aerodynamic so it should be easy to pull behind any compact car. It will be custom made for RC with places to store a popup, a folding table, chair and holding spots for tool boxes, etc. Wired for both 110v and 12v with a place to put a generator and air compressor. Am looking to put in a built-in table and maybe a small sink (to clean my off-road tires). Will also have a sleeping berth. Could even have optional A/C if wanted. Not sure on the final plans/features as it will be a modify as I build.

Not sure of total cost to build but I would think it would be well under $1500. Anyone going to races with a compact car be interested in plans or maybe even purchasing one?


----------



## dpopham

I actually thought about this last winter, but never got started, plus I run 1/4 scale so need a bit more room. Google teardrop trailer designs for some ideas and some project pages. Pretty cool idea.


----------



## Team T2C

Hank, I would build it so that the top opened to the side and your tent could go over it. this way you can build it 4ft high and then have it 7 ft high when your done. Also go to the junk yard and purchase a complete rear end assembly for a dodge caravan. any year it will give you all the running gear needed.

Built one a few years back as a vending display. Weight just under 800 lbs loaded with items. take your recepit for the metal and carvan parts to the DMV and get a title. pulled it behind a Volkswagon GTI. and could not tell it was there and it didnt affect gas mileage.


----------



## hankster

I was looking at a teardrop design. Already have the Benroy design plans.


----------



## dpopham

Hank,
Post us up some pics as you go along.:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster

I am going to try and do an article on it. Most likely won't start until Jan. sometime.


----------



## sbrady#0

hank have you look at the airplane guys have some trailers that they ave made to see how to lay things out I look at the way there out and want to try the same thing


----------



## airconde

Hey uncle HANK you probally know somebody in the RV bussiness that has a 95.000 sq.ft warehouse full of stuff Check his web site out 
www.factoryrvsurplus.com or call 1-800-325-1461 or 574-361-0229


----------



## hankster

Hehe.... I was going to get a hold of you once I started. Thanks for the link!


----------



## hankster

OK, looks like I'm going a different way this as I just don't have the time to build a trailer from scratch. Just bought a Little Guy teardrop trailer. Not exactly what I need but I should be able to adapt it to my needs. See attached picture for what it looks like (that is not mine, but it looks the same).


----------



## ScottH

Hank -- are you going to pit inside of it or out of the back?


----------



## hankster

Out the back. A bit too tight to pit inside..... unless it's raining  There is a bed inside.


----------



## racerjmh

*Trailer*

You stole my idea- LOL! Wish I had the coin to buy but I'm gonna build. Some guys from Omaha that run the Heart Of America nitro on road series have trailers they built that fold out. Probably gonna get 4x8 harbor Freight trailer and build a basic box so I can use it for other things, too. As a side note what is the smallest generator size you would get and smallest compressor that would work?

Jim Harden


----------



## ScottH

If you are looking for small, take a look at the Honda line of EU generators. They offer 1000w, 2000w, 3000w and 6500w models. The 1000 and 2000w units are very small and lightweight. Not to mention SUPER QUIET.

I have the 3500w unit and run my 6x12 trailer on race days with AC, lights, fans, chargers and Sat/TV.

You will not go wrong with one of these.


----------



## hankster

I got a Yamaha EF2400iS which will easily power everything I need.... even an air conditioner. If all you are going to do is normal charging, soldering iron, lights, etc., then a "good" 1000w generator will do you just fine.


----------



## hankster

First mod I have done is add 110v AC lines to the trailer. It came wired for 12v with a battery. I'm adding 110v outlet strips to the back hatch and cabin. Where the duplex outlet is will have space for my 12v power supply for charging (internal 12v wiring will only supply 15 amps max.) and a 3-stage charger for the trailer deep cycle battery.


----------



## racerjmh

*Looks good Hank*

Looks good Hank. Mine wil definitely be crude by comparison. Lotsa good folks and good ideas on the teardrop forum. If you are gonna do AC, I'd definietly do the petcool deal for the heat and ac. Seems to work the best for the small trailers from what I've read.

Jim


----------



## hankster

I doubt I'll AC, at least not for now. The PetCool is pretty cool  Heck, you can run a PetCool with a 1000w generator.


----------



## sbrady#0

that looks cool but I like my test unless the weather gets realy bad


----------



## Hick

*Never Got that Far!*

Some ideas, thoughts - do's and don'ts .

I started out with a Harbor Frieght trailer (4x8) some years back (abt $200.00). It was going to be a multiple purpose unit for my small business and on weekends it could be modified to haul a motorcycle/ATV and eventually a R/C stuff. Trailer tracks nicely, steel frame, but lightweight.

Started off with a basic stake trailer configuration. Then built a box with lids, that slid-in/on and between the rails (like a big drawer), and held 8-10 totes. Worked well for the business, the 4x8 box slid out nicely and I was able to "convert" the trailer for hauling within a couple of minutes. Since I built it out of wood and with it contents it was too heavy to reload by myslef unless I completely unloaded its contents! Took about 20 minutes. I will see if I can find pictures.

Not deterred, I still have plans for the R/C modification. Which will have flip out trays like a fishing takle box. This will leave the center open for a "pit sittin' area" and other such things that cross my mind.

My MBF's came from the Coleman line of camping trailers http://www.colemantrailers.com/. 

Anyway that's my plan... into every hobby, life interrupts, but maybe, one day. I still have the trailer, but if I was to do it again, I sure the heck won't using wood based construction! Maybe the trailer and a camper shell?

Good luck!


----------



## sbrady#0

I have looked at the trailers the RC fliers have for there plans they are small lite and some have tanks for fuel and a battery box they send a lot of time setting there trailer up they even have there broom and dust pan in them too


----------



## hankster

OK, I've gotten around to doing a few more things to my trailer. It is close to being done. Here are a couple of pics of the outside, inside and rear with carrier.


----------



## hankster

Here is the rear hatch area. Changes I've done is install a 40amp 12v power supply and an outlet box with 5 sets of banana plugs (for chargers). Installed shelf for chargers, installed extra lights in hatch, installed a tire carrier on hatch, installed speakers and cradle for XM radio, installed a fire extinguisher, . Not seen is I rewired the factory installed 12v wiring, installed 110v wiring and outlets, hardwired in a 12v battery charger for the trailer battery.


----------



## hankster

And lastly, a few pics with some RC gear in place. You can see the tires in the hatch carrier, the chargers on the shelf and the XM radio in place. I will be carrying an EZ-UP and additional 6' table so most likely my tool box and car won't be back there but with the rear shelf extension it is possible to pit out the back with nothing else.... just was more of a "test fit" to see just how much room is available for working back there.


----------



## Jerzferno

Hankster. You going Pro? LOL Looks cool.


----------



## fredracer

aaaa there something missing from your pictures ...... 

I know snow, ice.

glad to see the snow is gone from some places.

oh and nice job on the trailer.


----------



## hankster

Haha.... not pro, just wanted something easier then working/sleeping in the back of the truck.... plus want to do some camping this summer.

Yea... glad the snow is gone. Bout time it's gone!


----------



## 1Starpower

Hank, since your on the small trailer quest, there is alot of trailers and camping trailers designed to be pulled by motorcycles these days. Here is a few links to check out.

www.trailmasterinc.com
www.jdtrailers.com
www.timeouttrailers.org
www.bf-specialties.com
www.bushtec.com
www.roadmancampers.com
www.quicksilvertrailers.com

These trailers must be lite weight to allow for the additional weight of the cargo, be small enough not to create alot of wind drag and BALANCE out to be safely pulled.


----------



## spikeitaudi

Hankster. That is awesome. Great Job.


----------



## racerjmh

Got to use the trailer yet?

Jim


----------

